# Bonus Ball Lotto Competition In Aid of Help for Heroes.



## Fish (Apr 5, 2013)

In association with our annual Help for Heroes campaign, I am running a weekly competition to guess the bonus ball drawn from the National Lotto on Saturdays only.

The cost per number per week is only Â£1.00, you will select a number between 1-49 and then purchase five (5) weekly blocks at a time (Â£5.00) for ease of bank transfers and time management.

I will detail a full list of forum names against each number as they are requested and paid for on a first come basis immediately after this post.

50% off the total amount collected, hopefully a full 49 numbers each week (Â£24.50), will go to the person who has the drawn winning bonus ball number, the remaining 50% will go to the H4H's campaign :thup:

I we can fill this starting from next Saturday 13th April, we could bring in over Â£600.00 :whoo:

The minimum as stated is 5 weeks but, should you wish to extend that to blocks of 10, 15, 20 or 26 weeks which takes us right up to the Saturday before the Help for Heroes Golf Day, then please feel free to do so 

Winnings will be sent by return via a bank transfer on the Monday following each Saturday draw.

Good Luck.


Note to mods, I have obtained Mikes full support with this, thank you Mike :clap:


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2013)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment.

1/
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/
45/
46/
47/
48/
49/

Good Luck :thup:


----------



## Val (Apr 5, 2013)

Im for some of this Robin and i'll make payment the minute I have details


----------



## Val (Apr 5, 2013)

1/
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino
45/
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## fundy (Apr 5, 2013)

1/
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy
37/
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino
45/
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 5, 2013)

1/
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy
37/
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino
45/
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## rickg (Apr 5, 2013)

1/
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger
14/
15/Rickg
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy
37/
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino
45/
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## El Bandito (Apr 5, 2013)

1/
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger
14/
15/Rickg
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy
37/
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino
45/
46/
47/
48/
49/

Let me know how to pay!​


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2013)

1/ Richart
    2/
    3/
    4/
    5/
    6/ Fish
    7/
    8/
    9/
    10/
    11/
    12/
    13/FairwayDodger
    14/
    15/Rickg
    16/
    17/
    18/
    19/
    20/
    21/
    22/
    23/
    24/
    25/
    26/
    27/ El Bandito
    28/
    29/
    30/
    31/
    32/
    33/
    34/
    35/
    36/ Fundy
    37/
    38/
    39/
    40/
    41/
    42/
    43/
    44/ Valentino
    45/
    46/
    47/
    48/
    49/


----------



## Rooter (Apr 5, 2013)

1/ Richart
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger
14/
15/Rickg
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy
37/Rooter - IER
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino
45/
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Leftie (Apr 5, 2013)

It would be rude not to 

1/ Richart
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger
14/
15/Rickg
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy
37/Rooter - IER
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino
45/ Leftie  (26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 5, 2013)

BOSH!!!

1/ Richart
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger
14/
15/Rickg
16/
17/
18/
19/AuburnWarrior
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy
37/Rooter - IER
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino
45/ Leftie (26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2013)

1/ Richart
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg
16/
17/
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## louise_a (Apr 5, 2013)

1/ Richart
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg
16/
17/
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## FaldosJumper (Apr 5, 2013)

1/ Richart
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg
16/
17/
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2013)

Coming along nicely with 25% of numbers taken in less than 24hrs :clap:

1/ Richart (26 weeks)
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (26 weeks)
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg
16/
17/
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (26 weeks)
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 6, 2013)

Fish said:



			Coming along nicely with 25% of numbers taken in less than 24hrs :clap:

1/ Richart (26 weeks)
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (26 weeks)
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg
16/
17/
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/ Delboy (26 weeks)
26/
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (26 weeks)
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/
		
Click to expand...


Sorry used quote button not cut and paste and can't work out how to change it


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2013)

1/ Richart (26 weeks)
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (26 weeks)
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg
16/
17/
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/ Delboy (26 weeks)
26/
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (26 weeks)
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Apr 6, 2013)

1/ Richart (26 weeks)
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (26 weeks)
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg
16/
*17/Big_Rick78* 
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/ Delboy (26 weeks)
26/
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (26 weeks)
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/ 

Put me in for 10 weeks please.
If I win, I'll take my ten back and donate the rest.


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 6, 2013)

Big_Rick78 said:



			Put me in for 10 weeks please.
If I win, I'll take my ten back and donate the rest.
		
Click to expand...

:clap: :clap: Top bloke, just said to wife any winnings I would give to her, she works for cancer research.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 6, 2013)

fundy said:



			36/ Fundy
		
Click to expand...

Dude! 1 week early! That's your number done for 6 months! 

Come on chaps, get this filled in!

Come on 37 you little beauty....


----------



## tyke (Apr 6, 2013)

1/ Richart (26 weeks)
 2/
 3/
 4/ tyke 
 5/
 6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
 7/ FaldosJumper (26 weeks)
 8/
 9/
 10/
 11/
 12/
 13/FairwayDodger (26 weeks)
 14/
 15/Rickg
 16/
 17/Big_Rick78 
18/
 19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
 20/
 21/
 22/
 23/
 24/
 25/ Delboy (26 weeks)
 26/
 27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
 28/
 29/ Louise_a (26 weeks)
 30/
 31/
 32/
 33/
 34/
 35/
 36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
 37/Rooter - IER (10 weeks)
 38/
 39/
 40/
 41/
 42/
 43/
 44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
 45/ Leftie (26 weeks)
 46/
 47/
 48/
 49/


----------



## Val (Apr 6, 2013)

Bump, lots of spaces


----------



## rickg (Apr 6, 2013)

Robin, I'll pay for 26 weeks tomorrow.....well done for getting this up and running......come on folks.....a pound a week......peanuts really but HFH could benefit to the tune of Â£600 if we fill all the slots............don't wait... lets get it filled up before the first draw..:thup:

Btw... Did you know Robin used to box in the Army?..... Don't make us send him round for your cash....


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Dude! 1 week early! That's your number done for 6 months! 

Come on chaps, get this filled in!

Come on 37 you little beauty....
		
Click to expand...

so standard the way im running lately lol


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 7, 2013)

1/ Richart (26 weeks)
 2/
 3/
 4/ tyke 
 5/
 6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
 7/ FaldosJumper (26 weeks)
 8/
 9/
 10/
 11/
 12/
 13/FairwayDodger (26 weeks)
 14/
 15/Rickg
 16/
 17/Big_Rick78 
18/
 19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
 20/
 21/
 22/
 23/
 24/
 25/ Delboy (26 weeks)
 26/*full_throttle*
 27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
 28/
 29/ Louise_a (26 weeks)
 30/
 31/
 32/
 33/
 34/
 35/
 36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
 37/Rooter - IER (10 weeks)
 38/
 39/
 40/
 41/
 42/
 43/
 44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
 45/ Leftie (26 weeks)
 46/
 47/
 48/
 49/

i'll take #26 for 26 weeks

fish Pm me details


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2013)

This will stay available until midnight Wednesday to forum members only, from Thursday morning it will be open to family and friends to enter so we can maximise the amount of slots.


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2013)

1/ Richart (26 weeks)
2/
3/
4/ tyke
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (26 weeks)
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg (26 weeks)
16/
17/Big_Rick78 (10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/ Delboy (26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (26 weeks)
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Apr 7, 2013)

Fish, Have sent payment, you should recieve it in an hour or so.


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2013)

Cheers, won't see it until tomorrow.

My PM box has now been cleared for those attempting to send messages to me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 7, 2013)

1/ Richart (26 weeks)
2/
3/
4/ tyke
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (26 weeks)
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg (26 weeks)
16/
17/Big_Rick78 (10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (26 weeks)
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/

Fish PM me your details, or I'll pay for your entry into the "flatcappers OOM", and you can then put me down for 20 weeks.


----------



## Mark_G (Apr 7, 2013)

1/ Richart (26 weeks)
2/
3/
4/ tyke
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (26 weeks)
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg (26 weeks)
16/
17/Big_Rick78 (10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G  (26 weeks)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/

Hi Fish payment is on its way

Mark


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2013)

Come on people, not quite halfway yet, the more that enter the more you win so encourage fellow members


----------



## rickg (Apr 7, 2013)

Just deposited Â£26 in your account Robin. :thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2013)

Just a bump for this thread. Would be great if we could get all the numbers sold.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 8, 2013)

can someone PM me the deposit deatils bank etc and I'll pay as well, cheers


----------



## richart (Apr 8, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			can someone PM me the deposit deatils bank etc and I'll pay as well, cheers
		
Click to expand...

 Fish should be on the site soon, and he will send you details. In the meantime you can copy and paste the latest list and include your number choice. :thup:


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			can someone PM me the deposit deatils bank etc and I'll pay as well, cheers
		
Click to expand...

Choose a number and then I'll PM you my bank details.

Got a busy week golfing and hopefully moving week so will be on less frequent.


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2013)

If you paid yesterday (or before) and it doesn't show as _payment received_, please PM me your real name as I can't match some to usernames!

1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/
4/ tyke
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/
17/Big_Rick78 (10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (26 weeks)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/

We've stuttered a bit, come on people get involved


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2013)

If you paid yesterday (or before) and it doesn't show as payment received, please PM me your real name as I can't match some to usernames!

1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/
4/ tyke
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (26 weeks)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/

We've stuttered a bit, come on people get involved


----------



## wookie (Apr 9, 2013)

Just seen this - put me down for 26 weeks please Fish


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/
4/ tyke
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/
10/*wookie*
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (26 weeks)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## FaldosJumper (Apr 9, 2013)

Is it possible to make this a sticky at the top of all the forums?


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 9, 2013)

1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/
4/ tyke
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/
10/*wookie*
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ *Khamelion*
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (26 weeks)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2013)

1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/
4/ tyke
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (26 weeks)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/ 

Just over 50% full now people so well done :clap: but lets get this filled up, the more that's in, the more you win


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

OK, this is now open to family and friends so you can choose more than one (1) number or you can invite guests to play in a quest to fill it up as much as possible before Saturday morning.  

I thought it would fill up a bit more and quicker TBH, even if only with an initial Â£5.00 for 5 weeks.  With the amount collected and with money pledged, those already in have the opportunity to *win over Â£220.00* *this Saturday* :thup: 

So come on, lets see a last minute rush and get that pot even bigger 



1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/
4/ tyke
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (26 weeks)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## chellie (Apr 11, 2013)

1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/
4/ tyke
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (26 weeks)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			With the amount collected and with money pledged, those already in have the opportunity to *win over Â£220.00* *this Saturday*

Click to expand...

Obviously this is wrong   I added up the total amount I had collected but of course that's over 26 weeks 

This Saturday, if you have selected the right bonus ball number, you will win Â£10.50 :thup: That's 50% of what has either been pledged or paid so far 

Sorry it was early, 4.30 in the morning


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/
4/ tyke
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie (26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (26 weeks)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (26 weeks)
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie (26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## rickg (Apr 11, 2013)

1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (26 weeks)
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie (26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## LIG (Apr 12, 2013)

1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (26 weeks)
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/*LIG*
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie (26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/

That's now 11 squid for a win! 

Good work, Robin!   :thup:


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

LIG said:



			That's now 11 squid for a win! 

Good work, Robin!   :thup:
		
Click to expand...


That's 25 people on the board so Â£12.50 winnings for this Saturday so far 

Come on, lets have a last push.....


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (26 weeks)
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/LIG
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/

Lets be havin' you, last push for this Saturdays draw :thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 12, 2013)

Hopefully you have received my recent payment Robin. Great work and hopefully we will get a few more to join in the fun.


----------



## rickg (Apr 12, 2013)

I deposited another Â£26 in your account last night for #31


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/LIG
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/

Lets be havin' you, last push for this Saturdays draw


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2013)

Still have plenty of numbers available, is your favourite number one of them?

Just Â£5.00 gives you the opportunity to win more than twice your money back tonight and still be in draw for more winnings for a further 4 weeks!

Can you afford to not have a go?


----------



## Mark_G (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought this would be full up by now, come on ladies and gentlemen, think of it as a donation to charity with a possible rebate every week.


----------



## LIG (Apr 13, 2013)

1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/*LIG* (26 weeks)
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/LIG (26 weeks)
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


Robin, you should have my first payment already. (for #14) 
Just made another for the other side of 13  - beaten to it by "early-adopter" FD!


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2013)

what happens if an unpicked number comes up tonight? does it rollover? or revert to last weeks number


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2013)

OK, nothing in account and won't possibly show until Monday but I'll put you in for both numbers now.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2013)

fundy said:



			what happens if an unpicked number comes up tonight? does it rollover? or revert to last weeks number 

Click to expand...

Nice try, it rolls over so will be a double up.

I will expect a little rush of extra names then possibly, all for the good :thup:


----------



## fundy (Apr 13, 2013)

well thats gonna be a popular first winner lol


----------



## Val (Apr 13, 2013)

Unbelievable


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2013)

Well what can I say 

We have 26 entry's currently so that's Â£13.00 to the winner who had No 6 and Â£13.00 to H4H's :thup:

So, that's how easy it is boys & girls, lets now see some more entry's added for next week, just Â£5.00 will put you (plus family & friends) in the draw for the next 5 weeks 


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/LIG (26 weeks)
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/LIG (26 weeks)
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 14, 2013)

No 6?

What's the chances!?

:rofl:


----------



## LIG (Apr 14, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			No 6?

What's the chances!?

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If there's two more 6's we'll know...





...there's been some help from "down below"! 


Eh, Little Nicky? Eh? 
:ears:


----------



## richart (Apr 14, 2013)

Don't know how you did it Robin, but this an obvious fix. Are we sure it was a 6 and not a 9 upside down. I often get my 6 iron confused for my 9 iron, and come up 40 yards short. or is that long ?


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations to LIG for picking number 14 which was drawn on Saturday.  Send me your bank details via pm so I can transfer your winning Â£13.00. 

You can still join in for a minimum 5 weeks for only Â£5 with a current chance of winning more than twice that each week for over a month.


----------



## LIG (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, That's a turn up for the books! 

Goes one third of the way towards a box of Pro V's for H4H day!


----------



## Fish (Apr 26, 2013)

So come on people, we have plenty of numbers still available and you can play from only Â£5.00 for the next 5 weeks with an opportunity to win no less than Â£13.00 per week currently with the other Â£13.00 going to H4H's.

1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 10 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2013)

Well done to Rob, (Full_Throttle) in picking No26 :thup:

Â£13.00 win, that's a 50% return already and still 23 weeks to go.

There could be some bigger pots to win if we can fill up some more numbers, lets fill some of the gaps people :thup:

Only Â£5 for the next 5 weeks to win a minimum Â£13.50 each Saturday.:cheers:


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 27, 2013)

cheers Robin, thats one dozen new balls paid for


----------



## Rooter (May 4, 2013)

Pow pow pow! Brap brap!

Stick mine back in fish as I only paid ten weeks to start, so top me up and fingers crossed big 37 come out again!


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			cheers Robin, thats one dozen new balls paid for
		
Click to expand...

This will be done later today now I'm back on-line


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Pow pow pow! Brap brap!

Stick mine back in fish as I only paid ten weeks to start, so top me up and fingers crossed big 37 come out again!
		
Click to expand...

Well done :clap:

Upgraded your subscription to the end now, great way of doing it :thup:


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2013)

Come on people, we still have plenty of numbers available.

You can play from as little as Â£5.00 for the next 5 weeks with an opportunity to win no less than Â£13.00 each week.


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 23 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/ 

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## road2ruin (May 9, 2013)

Somehow missed this entire thread but please put me down for No 5!!

I couldn't see payment details but let me know and I'll get that sorted. If you can let me know how much it'd be to see me through to the end and i'll see how much is in the piggy bank!


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2013)

road2ruin said:



			Somehow missed this entire thread but please put me down for No 5!!

I couldn't see payment details but let me know and I'll get that sorted. If you can let me know how much it'd be to see me through to the end and i'll see how much is in the piggy bank!
		
Click to expand...

There are 23 weeks left as we've only played 3.  The minimum is a block of 5 weeks but you can pay for 5, 10, 15, 20 or all 23 weeks.

I'll put your name against No5 and you will receive a PM shortly with payment details, on receipt I then update the details showing the amount of weeks you have paid :thup:

Thank you


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2013)

Come on people, we still have plenty of numbers available.

You can play from as little as Â£5.00 for the next 5 weeks with an opportunity to win no less than Â£13.00 each week.


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/ Road2Ruin (
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 23 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (May 9, 2013)

Fish, please put me down for no.42 for remaining 23 weeks and let me have details for sending payment.


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2013)

Come on people, we still have plenty of numbers available.

You can play from as little as Â£5.00 for the next 5 weeks with an opportunity to win no less than Â£14.00 each week.


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received 23 weeks)
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 23 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (23 weeks)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## karlcole (May 9, 2013)

Hi can I take number 8 for the next 10 weeks please  how do I pay??


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2013)

Come on people, we still have plenty of numbers available.

You can play from as little as Â£5.00 for the next 5 weeks with an opportunity to win no less than Â£14.50 each week.


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received 23 weeks)
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/ Karlcole (10 weeks)
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 23 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (23 weeks)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2013)

Congratulations to Sophie (c/o Richart) for picking No3 which was drawn yesterday :clap:

PM me your bank details to transfer your Â£14.50 winnings, well done :thup:


Still plenty of numbers available people from only Â£5.00 for 5 weeks entry


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2013)

Come on people, we still have plenty of numbers available.

You can play from as little as Â£5.00 for the next 5 weeks with an opportunity to win no less than Â£14.50 each week.  There are 22 weeks left of the campaign.


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received 23 weeks)
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/ Karlcole (10 weeks)
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 23 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received 23 weeks)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2013)

Updated List.

We still have plenty of numbers available.

You can play from as little as Â£5.00 for the next 5 weeks with an opportunity to win no less than Â£14.00 each week. There are 22 weeks left of the campaign.


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received 23 weeks)
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/ 
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks)
20/
21/Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 23 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received 23 weeks)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2013)

fish I will take 11 and 20, happy to do a few weeks so pm me info


----------



## HotDogAssassin (May 19, 2013)

Well done to RickG!  :clap:


----------



## rickg (May 19, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Well done to RickG!  :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Yay!! Hadn't spotted that! :whoo:


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2013)

rickg said:



			Yay!! Hadn't spotted that! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Pm bank details so I can transfer your winning Â£14.00


----------



## rickg (May 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			Pm bank details so I can transfer your winning Â£14.00
		
Click to expand...

Reinvest it please Robin....I'll take 14 weeks against the next available number... :thup:


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2013)

Updated List.

We still have plenty of numbers available.

You can play from as little as Â£5.00 for the next 5 weeks with an opportunity to win no less than Â£14.00 each week. There are 21 weeks left of the campaign.


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/ RickG (Payment received 14 weeks)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received 23 weeks)
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
13/FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
15/Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks)
18/
19/AuburnWarrior (expired & Pending)
20/
21/Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/Rooter - IER (Payment received 23 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received 23 weeks)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 10 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2013)

rickg said:



			Reinvest it please Robin....I'll take 14 weeks against the next available number... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've squeezed you in-between Richart & Sophie at No2, cushty 

Thank you :thup:


----------



## fundy (May 26, 2013)

no 43, looks like we have a rollover


----------



## rickg (May 26, 2013)

fundy said:



			no 43, looks like we have a rollover 

Click to expand...

That might get a few more takers!! :thup:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (May 26, 2013)

Ooooooooooooo! One away!


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2013)

Updated List.

We still have plenty of numbers available and this week is a ROLLOVER :thup:

You can play from as little as Â£5.00 for the next 5 weeks with an opportunity to win no less than Â£13.50 each week. There are 20 weeks left of the campaign.

If your number comes out this Saturday, you will *win Â£27.00* as its a rollover, can you afford not to have a number?


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/ RickG (Payment received 14 weeks)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received 23 weeks)
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/ wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/ LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
13/ FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/ LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
15/ Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/ Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks "expires 15th June")
18/
19/
20/
21/ Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/ Rooter - IER (Payment received 23 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received 23 weeks)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 10 weeks "expires 15th June")
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2013)

We still have plenty of numbers available and this coming week is a *ROLLOVER*

You can play from as little as Â£5.00 for the next 5 weeks with an opportunity to win no less than Â£14.00 each week. There are 20 weeks left of the campaign.

If your number comes out this Saturday, you will *win Â£27.50* as its a rollover, can you afford not to have a number?


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/ RickG (Payment received 14 weeks)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received 23 weeks)
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/ wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/ LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
13/ FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/ LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
15/ Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/ Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks "expires 16th June")
18/
19/ AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks "expires 16th June")
20/
21/ Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/ Rooter - IER (Payment received 23 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received 23 weeks)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 10 weeks "expires 16th June")
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 5, 2013)

No 9 was the winning Bonus Ball on Saturday 1st June, well done to Vicky (c/o Richart) on winning the rollover and a fantastic Â£27.50 :clap:

PM me bank details to transfer the winning please :thup:

Still lots of numbers and weeks available to win some pennies, 5 weeks entry will only cost you Â£5 with a chance to win Â£14.00 each week, go on, you know you want to


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			No 9 was the winning Bonus Ball on Saturday 1st June, well done to Vicky (c/o Richart) on winning the rollover and a fantastic Â£27.50 :clap:

PM me bank details to transfer the winning please :thup:

Still lots of numbers and weeks available to win some pennies, 5 weeks entry will only cost you Â£5 with a chance to win Â£14.00 each week, go on, you know you want to 

Click to expand...

 I am the only one in the family not to have won, and I paid for them.:angry:


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2013)

We still have plenty of numbers available.

You can play from as little as Â£5.00 for the next 5 weeks with an opportunity to win no less than Â£14.50 each week. There are 19 weeks left of the campaign.


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/ RickG (Payment received 14 weeks)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received 23 weeks)
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/ wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/ LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
13/ FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/ LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
15/ Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/ Big_Rick78 (Payment Received 10 weeks "expires 16th June")
18/
19/ AuburnWarrior (Payment received 5 weeks "expires 16th June")
20/
21/ Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/ Rooter - IER (Payment received 23 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received 23 weeks)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 10 weeks "expires 16th June")
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/ Full_Throttle (Payment received 13 weeks "expires 31st August)

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 10, 2013)

Well done LIG for selecting No14 which was the drawn bonus ball on Saturday :clap:

Your Â£15.00 is on its way :thup:


You also could win weekly cash by selecting a number from the ones still available, you got to be in it to win it


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2013)

Big_Rick78
AuburnWarrior
Valentino

This Saturday is your last pre-paid draw guys, please let me know if you wish to continue, there are 16 weeks left, you can take 5, 10 or 16 weeks blocks at only Â£1 per week.

Come on everyone, were not halfway yet, lets fill some more numbers up :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 18, 2013)

El Bandito won on Saturday with No27, Stuart has kindly donated his winnings to the charity, thank you mate, a great gesture :thup:


----------



## Val (Jun 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Big_Rick78
AuburnWarrior
Valentino

This Saturday is your last pre-paid draw guys, please let me know if you wish to continue, there are 16 weeks left, you can take 5, 10 or 16 weeks blocks at only Â£1 per week.

Come on everyone, were not halfway yet, lets fill some more numbers up :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Robin, I'll take the last 16 weeks and i'll BT you the dosh


----------



## Fish (Jun 18, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Robin, I'll take the last 16 weeks and i'll BT you the dosh
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Martin :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2013)

We still have plenty of numbers available for the next 16 weeks :thup:

You can play from as little as Â£5.00 for the next 5 weeks with an opportunity to win no less than Â£15.00 each week. There are 16 weeks left of the campaign.


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/ RickG (Payment received 14 weeks)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received 23 weeks)
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/ wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/ LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
13/ FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/ LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
15/ Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/ Big_Rick78 ("expired 16th June")
18/
19/ AuburnWarrior ("expired 16th June")
20/
21/ Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/ Rooter - IER (Payment received 23 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received 23 weeks)
43/
44/ Valentino ("expired 16th June" further 16 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/ Full_Throttle (Payment received 13 weeks "expires 31st August)

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## Val (Jun 20, 2013)

Robin, ive sent BT this morning, let me know when you get it please

:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2013)

We still have plenty of numbers available for the next 16 weeks :thup:

You can play from as little as Â£5.00 for the next 5 weeks with an opportunity to win no less than Â£14.50 each week. There are 16 weeks left of the campaign.


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks)
2/ RickG (Payment received 14 weeks)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received 23 weeks)
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks)
10/ wookie (Payment received 26 weeks)
11/
12/ LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
13/ FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks)
14/ LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks)
15/ Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks)
17/ 
18/
19/ AuburnWarrior ("expired 16th June")
20/
21/ Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks)
37/ Rooter - IER (Payment received 23 weeks)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received 23 weeks)
43/
44/ Valentino ("expired 16th June" further 16 weeks)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks)
46/
47/
48/
49/ Full_Throttle (Payment received 13 weeks "expires 31st August)

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Robin, ive sent BT this morning, let me know when you get it please

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Received mate :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 22, 2013)

We still have plenty of numbers available for the next 16 weeks

You can play from as little as Â£5.00 for the next 5 weeks with an opportunity to win no less than Â£14.50 each week. There are 16 weeks left of the campaign.


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks*)
2/ RickG (Payment received 14 weeks)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks*)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks*)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received 23 weeks*)
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks*)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks*)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks*)
10/ wookie (Payment received 26 weeks*)
11/
12/ LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks*)
13/ FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks*)
14/ LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks*)
15/ Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks*)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks*)
17/
18/
19/ 
20/
21/ Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks*)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks*)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks*)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks*)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks*)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks*)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks*)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks*)
37/ Rooter - IER (Payment received 23 weeks*)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received 23 weeks*)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 16 weeks*)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks*)
46/
47/
48/
49/ Full_Throttle (Payment received 13 weeks "expires 31st August)

* Denotes full campaign

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2013)

No winner this week with No34 so its a ROLLOVER :thup:

Minimum Â£28.00 winning pot available next Saturday unless we have some more takers :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2013)

Congratulations to Tyke for picking No4 in the Bonus Ball Lotto, Help for Heroes competition :clap:

Please PM me your bank details to send you your Â£28.00 winnings from the rollover :thup:


Still plenty of numbers free from only Â£5.00 for 5 weeks where you could win 3 times that back each of those weeks!

You gotta be in it to win it


----------



## tyke (Jun 30, 2013)

Cheers Mate
Let's hope my luck can hold out for my knock this afternoon in the Captains Day Comp.


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2013)

tyke said:



			Cheers Mate
Let's hope my luck can hold out for my knock this afternoon in the Captains Day Comp.
		
Click to expand...

Payment sent :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2013)

Congratulations to Valentino, putting those extra weeks on really paid off :thup:

PM me your bank details so I can send you your Â£14.00 winnings 


You got to be in to win it so come on, only Â£5.00 for 5 weeks entry and a chance to win almost 3 times your investment every week whilst supporting Help for Heroes :thup:


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jul 8, 2013)

As he's just won does that mean he should be referred to primarily as British rather than Scottish?  :rofl:


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2013)

Fish said:



			Congratulations to Valentino, putting those extra weeks on really paid off :thup:

PM me your bank details so I can send you your Â£14.00 winnings 


You got to be in to win it so come on, only Â£5.00 for 5 weeks entry and a chance to win almost 3 times your investment every week whilst supporting Help for Heroes :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Robin, you have a PM ref this


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2013)

No winner on Saturday with 32 being drawn, so, we have a ROLLOVER :thup:

Pick a number for only Â£5.00 to be in for a chance to win Â£28.00 next Saturday


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey Fish, this has gone a bit quiet.  Two draws missed:

Sat 20 Jul (31) - Karen c/o Rickg (Rollover win)

Sat 27 Jul (37) - Rooter


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2013)

HotDogAssassin said:



			Hey Fish, this has gone a bit quiet.  Two draws missed:

Sat 20 Jul (31) - Karen c/o Rickg (Rollover win)

Sat 27 Jul (37) - Rooter
		
Click to expand...

PM's have been sent to both requesting bank details as always.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 1, 2013)

Fish said:



			PM's have been sent to both requesting bank details as always.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, saw it and forgot.

Can you top up my account to the end, i think i owe like Â£3 or something, then donate the rest to the HFH fund.


----------



## sneill (Aug 1, 2013)

As a serving member of armed forces currently in afghanistan. Id like to thank you all for your help.  

Are there any numbers left? if so how do I sign up to get one and where do I pay for rest of weeks left


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2013)

sneill said:



			As a serving member of armed forces currently in afghanistan. Id like to thank you all for your help.  

Are there any numbers left? if so how do I sign up to get one and where do I pay for rest of weeks left
		
Click to expand...

We still have plenty of numbers available for the next 10 weeks leading up to the Help for Heroes day at West Hill.

You can play from as little as Â£5.00 for the next 5 weeks or Â£10.00 for the duration of the campaign with an opportunity to win no less than Â£14.50 each week. 

Simply choose a number that has not been taken below and then I'll send you my bank details, I'll then place your name against that number.


1/ Richart (Payment Received 26 weeks*)
2/ RickG (Payment received 14 weeks)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks*)
4/ tyke (payment received 26 weeks*)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received 23 weeks*)
6/ Fish (Payment received 26 weeks*)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received 26 weeks*)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received 26 weeks*)
10/ wookie (Payment received 26 weeks*)
11/
12/ LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks*)
13/ FairwayDodger (Payment received 26 weeks*)
14/ LIG (Payment Received 26 weeks*)
15/ Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks*)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received 26 weeks*)
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/ Chellie (Payment received 26 weeks*)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received 26 weeks*)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received 26 weeks*)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received 26 weeks*)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received 26 weeks*)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received 26 weeks*)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received 26 weeks*)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received 26 weeks*)
37/ Rooter - IER (Payment received 26 weeks*)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received 23 weeks*)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received 16 weeks*)
45/ Leftie (Payment received 26 weeks*)
46/
47/
48/
49/ Full_Throttle (Payment received 13 weeks "expires 31st August)

* Denotes full campaign

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2013)

1/ Richart (Payment Received*)
2/ RickG (Payment received 14 weeks)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received*)
4/ tyke (payment received*)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received*)
6/ Fish (Payment received*)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received*)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received*)
10/ wookie (Payment received*)
11/ sneill (Payment received*)
12/ LIG (Payment Received*)
13/ FairwayDodger (Payment received*)
14/ LIG (Payment Received*)
15/ Rickg (Payment received*)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received*)
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/ Chellie (Payment received*)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received*)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received*)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received*)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received*)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received*)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received*)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received*)
37/ Rooter - IER (Payment received*)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received*)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received*)
45/ Leftie (Payment received*)
46/
47/
48/
49/ Full_Throttle (Payment received 13 weeks "expires 31st August)

* Denotes full campaign

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2013)

Well done Rick, No 15 bonus ball tonight :thup:

Do you want Â£6 added to your No2 so it carries the full campaign and then send you the remaining Â£8.50


----------



## rickg (Aug 4, 2013)

Fish said:



			Well done Rick, No 15 bonus ball tonight :thup:

Do you want Â£6 added to your No2 so it carries the full campaign and then send you the remaining Â£8.50 

Click to expand...

Perfect mate.....getting lucky these last couple of weeks!!


----------



## Fish (Aug 4, 2013)

1/ Richart (Payment Received*)
2/ RickG (Payment received*)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received*)
4/ tyke (payment received*)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received*)
6/ Fish (Payment received*)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received*)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received*)
10/ wookie (Payment received*)
11/ sneill (Payment received*)
12/ LIG (Payment Received*)
13/ FairwayDodger (Payment received*)
14/ LIG (Payment Received*)
15/ Rickg (Payment received*)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received*)
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/ Chellie (Payment received*)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Payment Received 20 weeks)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received*)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received*)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received*)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received*)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received*)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received*)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received*)
37/ Rooter - IER (Payment received*)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received*)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received*)
45/ Leftie (Payment received*)
46/
47/
48/
49/ Full_Throttle (Payment received 13 weeks "expires 31st August)

* Denotes full campaign

You gotta be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 21, 2013)

Well August 10th (No 18) had no winner so we had a rollover to the 18th (No 43) which also had no winner so, we have a *TRIPLE ROLLOVER* this Saturday :thup:

7 weeks left so who wants some numbers, only Â£7.00 to finish off the campaign (ends October 5th) and this week you could *win Â£43.50* :whoo:

You got to be in it to win it


----------



## Rooter (Aug 21, 2013)

Come on 37!!! I have already won it twice (and donated my winnings  ) Â£43 is enough to give me a dilemma! Lol


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulations to Richart with No1 being the drawn bonus ball last Saturday (24th) on our triple rollover :thup:

Please PM me details for payment of your Â£43.50


ALSO, no 48 was just drawn on Saturday with no winner so, we have a rollover next week 


1/ Richart (Payment Received*)
2/ RickG (Payment received*)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received*)
4/ tyke (payment received*)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received*)
6/ Fish (Payment received*)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received*)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received*)
10/ wookie (Payment received*)
11/ sneill (Payment received*)
12/ LIG (Payment Received*)
13/ FairwayDodger (Payment received*)
14/ LIG (Payment Received*)
15/ Rickg (Payment received*)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received*)
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/ Chellie (Payment received*)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie/Mr.s Liverbirdie (Expired)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received*)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received*)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received*)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received*)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received*)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received*)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received*)
37/ Rooter - IER (Payment received*)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received*)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received*)
45/ Leftie (Payment received*)
46/
47/
48/
49/ Full_Throttle (Expired)

* Denotes full campaign

You gotta be in it to win it and there's only 5 weeks left for only Â£5 :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2013)

Only 5 draws left!

1/ Richart (Payment Received*)
2/ RickG (Payment received*)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received*)
4/ tyke (payment received*)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received*)
6/ Fish (Payment received*)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received*)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received*)
10/ wookie (Payment received*)
11/ sneill (Payment received*)
12/ LIG (Payment Received*)
13/ FairwayDodger (Payment received*)
14/ LIG (Payment Received*)
15/ Rickg (Payment received*)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received*)
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/ Chellie (Payment received*)
22/
23/ 
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received*)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received*)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received*)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received*)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received*)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received*)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received*)
37/ Rooter - IER (Payment received*)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received*)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received*)
45/ Leftie (Payment received*)
46/
47/
48/
49/ Full_Throttle (Expired)

* Denotes full campaign

You gotta be in it to win it and there's only 5 weeks left for only Â£5 :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2013)

No idea I had won Robin. All three of the family have had a win.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 3, 2013)

Only 5 draws left!

1/ Richart (Payment Received*)
2/ RickG (Payment received*)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received*)
4/ tyke (payment received*)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received*)
6/ Fish (Payment received*)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received*)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received*)
10/ wookie (Payment received*)
11/ sneill (Payment received*)
12/ LIG (Payment Received*)
13/ FairwayDodger (Payment received*)
14/ LIG (Payment Received*)
15/ Rickg (Payment received*)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received*)
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/ Chellie (Payment received*)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie (*)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received*)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received*)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received*)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received*)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received*)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received*)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received*)
37/ Rooter - IER (Payment received*)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received*)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received*)
45/ Leftie (Payment received*)
46/
47/
48/
49/ Full_Throttle (Expired)

* Denotes full campaign

You gotta be in it to win it and there's only 5 weeks left for only Â£5 :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2013)

Only 5 draws left!

1/ Richart (Payment Received*)
2/ RickG (Payment received*)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received*)
4/ tyke (payment received*)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received*)
6/ Fish (Payment received*)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received*)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received*)
10/ wookie (Payment received*)
11/ sneill (Payment received*)
12/ LIG (Payment Received*)
13/ FairwayDodger (Payment received*)
14/ LIG (Payment Received*)
15/ Rickg (Payment received*)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received*)
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/ Chellie (Payment received*)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie (*)
24/
25/ Delboy (Payment received*)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received*)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received*)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received*)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received*)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received*)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received*)
37/ Rooter - IER (Payment received*)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received*)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received*)
45/ Leftie (Payment received*)
46/
47/
48/
49/ Full_Throttle (*)

* Denotes full campaign

You gotta be in it to win it and there's only 5 weeks left for only Â£5


----------



## Holey (Sep 4, 2013)

Are you open to new entries Fish? If so I'll sign up - number 24 please. Can you PM me with bank details? Thanks

1/ Richart (Payment Received*)
2/ RickG (Payment received*)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received*)
4/ tyke (payment received*)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received*)
6/ Fish (Payment received*)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received*)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received*)
10/ wookie (Payment received*)
11/ sneill (Payment received*)
12/ LIG (Payment Received*)
13/ FairwayDodger (Payment received*)
14/ LIG (Payment Received*)
15/ Rickg (Payment received*)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received*)
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/ Chellie (Payment received*)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie (*)
24/ Holey
25/ Delboy (Payment received*)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received*)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received*)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received*)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received*)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received*)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received*)
37/ Rooter - IER (Payment received*)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received*)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received*)
45/ Leftie (Payment received*)
46/
47/
48/
49/ Full_Throttle (*)


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2013)

1/ Richart (Payment Received*)
2/ RickG (Payment received*)
3/ Sophie c/o Richart (Payment received*)
4/ tyke (payment received*)
5/ Road2Ruin (Payment Received*)
6/ Fish (Payment received*)
7/ FaldosJumper (Payment received*)
8/
9/ Vicky c/o Richart (Payment received*)
10/ wookie (Payment received*)
11/ sneill (Payment received*)
12/ LIG (Payment Received*)
13/ FairwayDodger (Payment received*)
14/ LIG (Payment Received*)
15/ Rickg (Payment received*)
16/ Khamelion (Payment received*)
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/ Chellie (Payment received*)
22/
23/ Liverbirdie (*)
24/ Holey (Payment received*)
25/ Delboy (Payment received*)
26/ full_throttle (Payment received*)
27/ El Bandito (Payment received*)
28/
29/ Louise_a (Payment received*)
30/ Mark_G (Payment received*)
31/ Karen c/o Rickg (Payment received*)
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy (Payment received*)
37/ Rooter - IER (Payment received*)
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/ HotDogAssassin (Payment received*)
43/
44/ Valentino (Payment received*)
45/ Leftie (Payment received*)
46/
47/
48/
49/ Full_Throttle (*)

* Denotes full campaign

You gotta be in it to win it and there's only 5 weeks (Saturdays) left for only Â£5 and its a rollover this week :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2013)

Just bringing this up to date.


August 24th No1 Richart (Â£43)

August 31st No48 No Winner

September 7th No5 Road2Ruin (Â£30) PM me your bank details

September 14th No46 No Winner

September 21st No9 Vicky c/o Richart (Â£30)

These payments will all be brought up to date in the next 24hrs, sorry for the delay, not been looking in here.



2 weeks left


----------



## Fish (Oct 8, 2013)

Nobody picked the last 2 weeks so the (Â£30) will be going direct to the charity page.

Â£350.50 plus Gift Aid so over Â£430.00 was raised through the Lotto Bonus Ball, thank you everyone who took part :thup:


----------



## LIG (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice one Robin! :thup:


----------

